# Ricciardi: "Lockdown totale. Ne parlo con Speranza."



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2021)

Walter Ricciardi all'ANSA rivela che avrà in settimana un colloquio con il ministro Speranza (fresco di rinconferma) per chiudere tutta italia.

"E' urgente cambiare subito la strategia di contrasto al coronavirus: è necessario un lockdown totale in tutta Italia immediato, che preveda anche la chiusura delle scuole facendo salve le attività essenziali, ma di durata limitata. Va potenziato il tracciamento e rafforzata la campagna vaccinale. E' evidente che la strategia di convivenza col virus adottata finora è inefficace e ci condanna all'instabilità, con un numero pesante di morti ogni giorno. In settimana avrò un colloquio con Speranza e farò questa richiesta."

Nel frattempo Mario Draghi, al primo CDM dichiara che mettere in sicurezza l'Italia è la prima priorità del governo.

*Subito prima grana per il governo. Il centrodestra chiede un intervento di Draghi contro Ricciardi.

Salvini: "Non ho parole. Non se ne può più di esperti che parlano ai giornali, seminando paure e insicurezze, fregandosene di tutto e tutti. Ora spetta a Draghi riportare la situazione nella normalità".

Toti: "Tutte le sante domeniche il super consulente del ministero della Salute Ricciardi invoca un nuovo lockdown totale. Ogni domenica i cittadini e le imprese italiane si chiedono perchè non sia possibile un lockdown ad personam per Ricciardi. Aiuto, Presidente Draghi..."*


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi all'ANSA rivela che avrà in settimana un colloquio con il ministro Speranza (fresco di rinconferma) per chiudere tutta italia.
> 
> "E' urgente cambiare subito la strategia di contrasto al coronavirus: è necessario un lockdown totale in tutta Italia immediato, che preveda anche la chiusura delle scuole facendo salve le attività essenziali, ma di durata limitata. Va potenziato il tracciamento e rafforzata la campagna vaccinale. E' evidente che la strategia di convivenza col virus adottata finora è inefficace e ci condanna all'instabilità, con un numero pesante di morti ogni giorno".
> 
> Nel frattempo Mario Draghi, al primo CDM dichiara che mettere in sicurezza l'Italia è la prima priorità del governo.



Roba da assoldare un sicario. Vedrete il grande Dragowski come li sistema a questi, sì sì.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi all'ANSA rivela che avrà in settimana un colloquio con il ministro Speranza (fresco di rinconferma) per chiudere tutta italia.
> 
> "E' urgente cambiare subito la strategia di contrasto al coronavirus: è necessario un lockdown totale in tutta Italia immediato, che preveda anche la chiusura delle scuole facendo salve le attività essenziali, ma di durata limitata. Va potenziato il tracciamento e rafforzata la campagna vaccinale. E' evidente che la strategia di convivenza col virus adottata finora è inefficace e ci condanna all'instabilità, con un numero pesante di morti ogni giorno".
> 
> Nel frattempo Mario Draghi, al primo CDM dichiara che mettere in sicurezza l'Italia è la prima priorità del governo.



Delinquente vero questo qui


----------



## bmb (14 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Delinquente vero questo qui



Il peggiore. Ma vedrai che i prossimi due mesi, fino ai primi di maggio, saranno sulla falsa riga di un anno fa.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi all'ANSA rivela che avrà in settimana un colloquio con il ministro Speranza (fresco di rinconferma) per chiudere tutta italia.
> 
> "E' urgente cambiare subito la strategia di contrasto al coronavirus: è necessario un lockdown totale in tutta Italia immediato, che preveda anche la chiusura delle scuole facendo salve le attività essenziali, ma di durata limitata. Va potenziato il tracciamento e rafforzata la campagna vaccinale. E' evidente che la strategia di convivenza col virus adottata finora è inefficace e ci condanna all'instabilità, con un numero pesante di morti ogni giorno. In settimana avrò un colloquio con Speranza e farò questa richiesta."
> 
> Nel frattempo Mario Draghi, al primo CDM dichiara che mettere in sicurezza l'Italia è la prima priorità del governo.



che sia maledetto sto Ricchiardi. Un paese messo in ginocchio dal gioco dei colori e ancora infierisce


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2021)

A prescindere da Ricciardi, che dice sempre la stessa cosa da mesi, come avevamo scritto qualche giorno fa parla Culonavirus e poi tutti a ruota.


----------



## sacchino (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi all'ANSA rivela che avrà in settimana un colloquio con il ministro Speranza (fresco di rinconferma) per chiudere tutta italia.
> 
> "E' urgente cambiare subito la strategia di contrasto al coronavirus: è necessario un lockdown totale in tutta Italia immediato, che preveda anche la chiusura delle scuole facendo salve le attività essenziali, ma di durata limitata. Va potenziato il tracciamento e rafforzata la campagna vaccinale. E' evidente che la strategia di convivenza col virus adottata finora è inefficace e ci condanna all'instabilità, con un numero pesante di morti ogni giorno. In settimana avrò un colloquio con Speranza e farò questa richiesta."
> 
> Nel frattempo Mario Draghi, al primo CDM dichiara che mettere in sicurezza l'Italia è la prima priorità del governo.



Se lo incontro lo sputo.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi all'ANSA rivela che avrà in settimana un colloquio con il ministro Speranza (fresco di rinconferma) per chiudere tutta italia.
> 
> "E' urgente cambiare subito la strategia di contrasto al coronavirus: è necessario un lockdown totale in tutta Italia immediato, che preveda anche la chiusura delle scuole facendo salve le attività essenziali, ma di durata limitata. Va potenziato il tracciamento e rafforzata la campagna vaccinale. E' evidente che la strategia di convivenza col virus adottata finora è inefficace e ci condanna all'instabilità, con un numero pesante di morti ogni giorno. In settimana avrò un colloquio con Speranza e farò questa richiesta."
> 
> Nel frattempo Mario Draghi, al primo CDM dichiara che mettere in sicurezza l'Italia è la prima priorità del governo.



UN pazzo criminale, un farabutto. Lui e tutti coloro che gli vanno dietro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi all'ANSA rivela che avrà in settimana un colloquio con il ministro Speranza (fresco di rinconferma) per chiudere tutta italia.
> 
> "E' urgente cambiare subito la strategia di contrasto al coronavirus: è necessario un lockdown totale in tutta Italia immediato, che preveda anche la chiusura delle scuole facendo salve le attività essenziali, ma di durata limitata. Va potenziato il tracciamento e rafforzata la campagna vaccinale. E' evidente che la strategia di convivenza col virus adottata finora è inefficace e ci condanna all'instabilità, con un numero pesante di morti ogni giorno. In settimana avrò un colloquio con Speranza e farò questa richiesta."
> 
> Nel frattempo Mario Draghi, al primo CDM dichiara che mettere in sicurezza l'Italia è la prima priorità del governo.



*Subito prima grana per il governo. Il centrodestra chiede un intervento di Draghi contro Ricciardi.

Salvini: "Non ho parole. Non se ne può più di esperti che parlano ai giornali, seminando paure e insicurezze, fregandosene di tutto e tutti. Ora spetta a Draghi riportare la situazione nella normalità".

Toti: "Tutte le sante domeniche il super consulente del ministero della Salute Ricciardi invoca un nuovo lockdown totale. Ogni domenica i cittadini e le imprese italiane si chiedono perchè non sia possibile un lockdown ad personam per Ricciardi. Aiuto, Presidente Draghi..."*


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Subito prima grana per il governo. Il centrodestra chiede un intervento di Draghi contro Ricciardi.
> 
> Salvini: "Non ho parole. Non se ne può più di esperti che parlano ai giornali, seminando paure e insicurezze, fregandosene di tutto e tutti. Ora spetta a Draghi riportare la situazione nella normalità".
> 
> Toti: "Tutte le sante domeniche il super consulente del ministero della Salute Ricciardi invoca un nuovo lockdown totale. Ogni domenica i cittadini e le imprese italiane si chiedono perchè non sia possibile un lockdown ad personam per Ricciardi. Aiuto, Presidente Draghi..."*



Hanno assolutamente ragione.

Questo idiota è pagato fiori di quattrini per urlare ogni settimana "Loccheedaun!1!!". E basta, per Dio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Subito prima grana per il governo. Il centrodestra chiede un intervento di Draghi contro Ricciardi.
> 
> Salvini: "Non ho parole. Non se ne può più di esperti che parlano ai giornali, seminando paure e insicurezze, fregandosene di tutto e tutti. Ora spetta a Draghi riportare la situazione nella normalità".
> 
> Toti: "Tutte le sante domeniche il super consulente del ministero della Salute Ricciardi invoca un nuovo lockdown totale. Ogni domenica i cittadini e le imprese italiane si chiedono perchè non sia possibile un lockdown ad personam per Ricciardi. Aiuto, Presidente Draghi..."*



Siete in un governo con Speranza, sveglia.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ricciardi torna a fare quello che sapevi fare.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2021)

Lo metterei davanti ad un ristoratore, ad un proprietario di una palestra, ad un gestore di un cinema o di un teatro. A qualsiasi imprenditore...


----------



## Dexter (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi all'ANSA rivela che avrà in settimana un colloquio con il ministro Speranza (fresco di rinconferma) per chiudere tutta italia.
> 
> "E' urgente cambiare subito la strategia di contrasto al coronavirus: è necessario un lockdown totale in tutta Italia immediato, che preveda anche la chiusura delle scuole facendo salve le attività essenziali, ma di durata limitata. Va potenziato il tracciamento e rafforzata la campagna vaccinale. E' evidente che la strategia di convivenza col virus adottata finora è inefficace e ci condanna all'instabilità, con un numero pesante di morti ogni giorno. In settimana avrò un colloquio con Speranza e farò questa richiesta."
> 
> ...


Eh sì, gli ospedali sono pieni  attendo trepidante che qualcuno mi quoti narrandomi di fantomatiche terapie intensive piene, inesistenti ad oggi


----------



## vota DC (14 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hanno assolutamente ragione.
> 
> Questo idiota è pagato fiori di quattrini per urlare ogni settimana "Loccheedaun!1!!". E basta, per Dio.



Viene pagato anche per dire queste cose:

"L'Italia ha sbagliato a chiudere i voli dalla Cina" (febbraio 2020)
Ha detto anche "Viva l'Italia, viva l'Unione Europea, grazie Cina" (marzo 2020)
"Solo della Cina ci si può fidare" (giugno 2020)
"Riaprire alla Cina ma non agli Usa e gli altri paesi europei" (giugno 2020)
"Se solo l'Italia avesse fatto quanto la Cina per combattere il virus" (ottobre 2020)

"Ricciardi non è dipendente dell'oms" (aprile 2020, dichiarazione dell'oms allarmata dalle dichiarazioni troppo filocinesi persino per lo standard OMS di Ricciardi)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Viene pagato anche per dire queste cose:
> 
> "L'Italia ha sbagliato a chiudere i voli dalla Cina" (febbraio 2020)
> Ha detto anche "Viva l'Italia, viva l'Unione Europea, grazie Cina" (marzo 2020)
> ...



Bravissimo, giusto ricordare chi è il consulente di Speranza e qual era la filosofia del governo precedente, l'amato governo Conte che esce con gli applausi da Palazzo Chigi.

Speranza è stato rinconfermato ancora oggi, ed è questo (assieme ad altre cose) che mi rende assolutamente indigeribile anche il nuovo governo.


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2021)

quale sarebbe l'instabilità di cui va ciarlando ?
è la prima volta da un anno che abbiamo un mese di stabilità totale nei dati
adesso che ci sono un paio di regioni vicine al bianco ed altre in giallo perenne annusa la fine del gioco e vuole ricominciare,tipo safety car


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Eh sì, gli ospedali sono pieni  attendo trepidante che qualcuno mi quoti narrandomi di fantomatiche terapie intensive piene, inesistenti ad oggi



sbagli assolutamente. 
ma a parte questo andava fatto ad ottobre, adesso non mi pare il caso. oltre tutto hanno appena riaperto le scuole.........
controsensi assurdi


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quale sarebbe l'instabilità di cui va ciarlando ?
> è la prima volta da un anno che abbiamo un mese di stabilità totale nei dati
> adesso che ci sono un paio di regioni vicine al bianco ed altre in giallo perenne annusa la fine del gioco e vuole ricominciare,tipo safety car



quoto, non riaprendo le scuole era fatta. ora è un'incognita.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi all'ANSA rivela che avrà in settimana un colloquio con il ministro Speranza (fresco di rinconferma) per chiudere tutta italia.
> 
> "E' urgente cambiare subito la strategia di contrasto al coronavirus: è necessario un lockdown totale in tutta Italia immediato, che preveda anche la chiusura delle scuole facendo salve le attività essenziali, ma di durata limitata. Va potenziato il tracciamento e rafforzata la campagna vaccinale. E' evidente che la strategia di convivenza col virus adottata finora è inefficace e ci condanna all'instabilità, con un numero pesante di morti ogni giorno. In settimana avrò un colloquio con Speranza e farò questa richiesta."
> 
> ...



Questo è un criminale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2021)

*Ancora Salvini su Rai 3 contro Ricciardi, chiede un intervento di Draghi per limitare Speranza:

"C’è voglia di salute, di vita e di normalità. È un anno che qualcuno ci dice ‘state chiusi’. Speranza è appena stato riconfermato e io rispetto le scelte di Draghi, ma spero che a livello di squadra ci sia ascolto. Non ci sta che un consulente del ministero della Salute una mattina si alzi e senza dire nulla a nessuno dica che bisogna chiudere le scuole e le aziende. Speranza andrebbe affiancato da qualcuno che supporti un cambio di rotta. Prima di terrorizzare tutti ne parlino con Draghi.

Chiusura degli impianti di sci? Speranza deve pianificare, non puoi dire sì il 3 febbraio e dire no il 14 febbraio per il 15. Organizzazione, pianificazione, questo chiediamo. Non si può fare apri-chiudi."
*


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Salvini su Rai 3 contro Ricciardi, chiede un intervento di Draghi per limitare Speranza:
> 
> "C’è voglia di salute, di vita e di normalità. È un anno che qualcuno ci dice ‘state chiusi’. Speranza è appena stato riconfermato e io rispetto le scelte di Draghi, ma spero che a livello di squadra ci sia ascolto. Non ci sta che un consulente del ministero della Salute una mattina si alzi e senza dire nulla a nessuno dica che bisogna chiudere le scuole e le aziende. Speranza andrebbe affiancato da qualcuno che supporti un cambio di rotta. Prima di terrorizzare tutti ne parlino con Draghi.
> 
> ...



Sta già cominciando a ridiventare critico.

Hai fatto il tuo tempo, basta così, grazie.

Avanti pure con un altro manichino affetto da schizofrenia ad orologeria.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sta già cominciando a ridiventare critico.
> 
> Hai fatto il tuo tempo, basta così, grazie.
> 
> Avanti pure con un altro manichino affetto da schizofrenia ad orologeria.


!

Nient'altro da dire.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi all'ANSA rivela che avrà in settimana un colloquio con il ministro Speranza (fresco di rinconferma) per chiudere tutta italia.
> 
> "E' urgente cambiare subito la strategia di contrasto al coronavirus: è necessario un lockdown totale in tutta Italia immediato, che preveda anche la chiusura delle scuole facendo salve le attività essenziali, ma di durata limitata. Va potenziato il tracciamento e rafforzata la campagna vaccinale. E' evidente che la strategia di convivenza col virus adottata finora è inefficace e ci condanna all'instabilità, con un numero pesante di morti ogni giorno. In settimana avrò un colloquio con Speranza e farò questa richiesta."
> 
> ...



Che siamo alle porte di una recrudescenza dell'epidemia mi sembra palese, e mi sembra altrettanto palese che qualunque decisione verrà presa avrà un costo catastrofico.
La mia famiglia, intanto, è risultata positiva negli scorsi giorni.
Io ancora no, provo a tener duro e isolarmi il più possibile...


----------



## ildemone85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi all'ANSA rivela che avrà in settimana un colloquio con il ministro Speranza (fresco di rinconferma) per chiudere tutta italia.
> 
> "E' urgente cambiare subito la strategia di contrasto al coronavirus: è necessario un lockdown totale in tutta Italia immediato, che preveda anche la chiusura delle scuole facendo salve le attività essenziali, ma di durata limitata. Va potenziato il tracciamento e rafforzata la campagna vaccinale. E' evidente che la strategia di convivenza col virus adottata finora è inefficace e ci condanna all'instabilità, con un numero pesante di morti ogni giorno. In settimana avrò un colloquio con Speranza e farò questa richiesta."
> 
> ...



Insultato da tutti, ma nessuno propone la soluzione alternativa, so per certo che ormai nessuno rispetta piu nulla, gente che va in qualsiasi regione e se ne va pure a mangiare nei ristoranti, un paese serio dichiarerebbe un lock totale subito con legislazione speciale in caso di violazioni delle disposizioni.
Purtroppo i politici sono dei codardi


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2021)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> Insultato da tutti, ma nessuno propone la soluzione alternativa, so per certo che ormai nessuno rispetta piu nulla, gente che va in qualsiasi regione e se ne va pure a mangiare nei ristoranti, un paese serio dichiarerebbe un lock totale subito con legislazione speciale in caso di violazioni delle disposizioni.
> Purtroppo i politici sono dei codardi


Mangiare nei ristoranti è consentito fino a prova contraria. Ma poi una cosa che molti non hanno capito è che essendo una malattia del tratto respiratorio, con annessa la questione che oramai sia endemica, tornerà ogni anno. E quindi realmente vogliamo proporre Lockdown temporanei a vita?


----------



## ildemone85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mangiare nei ristoranti è consentito fino a prova contraria. Ma poi una cosa che molti non hanno capito è che essendo una malattia del tratto respiratorio, con annessa la questione che oramai sia endemica, tornerà ogni anno. E quindi realmente vogliamo proporre Lockdown temporanei a vita?



i ristoranti dovrebbero essere chiusi, come tutta italia, servono altri 3 mesi, poi sta storia volgerà al termine, ma nessuno si prende la responsabilità politica.
L'umbria è gia al collasso, a breve seguiranno a ruota altre regioni, poi li voglio vedere con le riaperture e il pil


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che siamo alle porte di una recrudescenza dell'epidemia mi sembra palese, e mi sembra altrettanto palese che qualunque decisione verrà presa avrà un costo catastrofico.



ma di che parli ?
quale recrudescenza ?

*dati AGENAS a ieri:

23% terapie intensive area critica (era al 24%,quindi in calo)

30% terapia intensiva non critica

il livello di guardia per circolare del Ministero della Salute è rispettivamente 30% e 40%*


non c'è assolutamente nulla attualmente o all'orizzonte

A MARZO VA RIAPERTO TUTTO,COMPRESI I LOCALI NOTTURNI


*parliamo piuttosto del commissario UE che millanta illeciti nell'ottenere vaccini da soli.
quando lo ha fatto la Germania non ha proferito parola.*


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2021)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> i ristoranti dovrebbero essere chiusi, come tutta italia, servono altri 3 mesi, poi sta storia volgerà al termine, ma nessuno si prende la responsabilità politica.
> L'umbria è gia al collasso, a breve seguiranno a ruota altre regioni, poi li voglio vedere con le riaperture e il pil



Volgerà al termine ma dove. Ma credo che bastino 3 mesi di chiusura totale per debellare il problema? Dovremo conviverci per sempre con il covid, che col tempo probabilmente verrà declassato a semplice influenza per via delle infinite mutazioni subite. Ma non esiste eliminarlo.


----------



## ildemone85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Volgerà al termine ma dove. Ma credo che bastino 3 mesi di chiusura totale per debellare il problema? Dovremo conviverci per sempre con il covid, che col tempo probabilmente verrà declassato a semplice influenza per via delle infinite mutazioni subite. Ma non esiste eliminarlo.



locktotale durissimo più vaccinazioni e tanti saluti al covid


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Volgerà al termine ma dove. Ma credo che bastino 3 mesi di chiusura totale per debellare il problema? Dovremo conviverci per sempre con il covid, che col tempo probabilmente verrà declassato a semplice influenza per via delle infinite mutazioni subite. Ma non esiste eliminarlo.



Lascialo stare è totalmente rincitrullito ormai


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Febbraio 2021)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> Insultato da tutti, ma nessuno propone la soluzione alternativa, so per certo che ormai nessuno rispetta piu nulla, gente che va in qualsiasi regione e se ne va pure a mangiare nei ristoranti, un paese serio dichiarerebbe un lock totale subito con legislazione speciale in caso di violazioni delle disposizioni.
> Purtroppo i politici sono dei codardi



La soluzione é metterti di fianco a lui quando lo pesteremo a sangue


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Febbraio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Lascialo stare è totalmente rincitrullito ormai



Un ristoratore gli ha scopato la moglie


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Un ristoratore gli ha scopato la moglie



Moglie? Questo manco a pagamento scopa per quanto è frustrato


----------



## ildemone85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Volgerà al termine ma dove. Ma credo che bastino 3 mesi di chiusura totale per debellare il problema? Dovremo conviverci per sempre con il covid, che col tempo probabilmente verrà declassato a semplice influenza per via delle infinite mutazioni subite. Ma non esiste eliminarlo.



chi l'ha detto questo ? quel pallonaro di giulio tarro per caso ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ma di che parli ?
> quale recrudescenza ?
> 
> *dati AGENAS a ieri:
> ...



Purtroppo non è così.
Almeno nella regione Lombardia (e anche Umbria), le nuove varianti hanno determinato una netta inversione di tendenza nei nuovi contagi.
Nei comuni del milanese, lodigiano e bresciano è tutto in crescita vertiginosa.
Qui a Milano si sentono ambulanze continuamente, come non succedeva da Novembre.


----------



## ildemone85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è così.
> Almeno nella regione Lombardia (e anche Umbria), le nuove varianti hanno determinato una netta inversione di tendenza nei nuovi contagi.
> Nei comuni del milanese, lodigiano e bresciano è tutto in crescita vertiginosa.
> Qui a Milano si sentono ambulanze continuamente, come non succedeva da Novembre.



tra 10 giorni li voglio vedere quando vedranno 25k casi al giorno


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2021)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> chi l'ha detto questo ? quel pallonaro di giulio tarro per caso ?



Nono, di solito quando più muta (per adattarsi e sopravvivere) più perde sul versante pericolosità.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Roba da assoldare un sicario. Vedrete il grande Dragowski come li sistema a questi, sì sì.



Eh ci vorrebbe Putin...
Sai fine che avrebbe fatto fare al commissario ricciardi e a speranza..
Ma basta non se ne può più, sono ridicoli 
Dai soliti a tiritera: locdauwn durohhh purohhh e krudohhhh tutti a casa, fascio movida, ristoranti satanici e bar razzisti!
sQuole aperteh e non funzionali a casa evviva!
Ah ovviamente per almeno 2 anni


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A prescindere da Ricciardi, che dice sempre la stessa cosa da mesi, come avevamo scritto qualche giorno fa parla Culonavirus e poi tutti a ruota.



Non ne usciamo più 
Così è stato deciso


----------



## sottoli (14 Febbraio 2021)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> tra 10 giorni li voglio vedere quando vedranno 25k casi al giorno



ammazza devi proprio odiare la vita e la libertà...mammamia


----------



## ildemone85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nono, di solito quando più muta (per adattarsi e sopravvivere) più perde sul versante pericolosità.



non puoi sapere se e quando accadrà, nel dubbio meglio chiudere tutto per cautela


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2021)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> Insultato da tutti, ma nessuno propone la soluzione alternativa, so per certo che ormai nessuno rispetta piu nulla, gente che va in qualsiasi regione e se ne va pure a mangiare nei ristoranti, un paese serio dichiarerebbe un lock totale subito con legislazione speciale in caso di violazioni delle disposizioni.
> Purtroppo i politici sono dei codardi



Godo come un riccio. Più la gente se ne frega e più godo.
Una nazione seria avrebbe condannato alla pena capitale speranza, ricciardi e gli altri pagliacci


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è così.
> Almeno nella regione Lombardia (e anche Umbria), le nuove varianti hanno determinato una netta inversione di tendenza nei nuovi contagi.
> Nei comuni del milanese, lodigiano e bresciano è tutto in crescita vertiginosa.
> Qui a Milano si sentono ambulanze continuamente, come non succedeva da Novembre.



Nella zona di Milano dove sto io (centro ) e dove lavoro (porta romana) zero ambulanze.
Ospedali in situazione normale 
Basta ragazzi davvero. Cercate di andare avanti


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2021)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> non puoi sapere se e quando accadrà, nel dubbio meglio chiudere tutto per cautela



Certo che per trollare trolli, ma non lo fai tanto bene


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Febbraio 2021)

ci mancavano solo gli ultras delle chiusure...


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> ci mancavano solo gli ultras delle chiusure...



Gente che non ha nulla da fare nella vita, allergica al lavoro, allergica alle gioie degli altri per impossibilità di averne di proprie.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2021)

*Speranza e il CTS decidono da soli di chiudere gli impianti di sci fino al 5 marzo.

Già un terremoto nel nuovo governo. Il centrodestra e Renzi chiedono cambio dei tecnici e le teste di Speranza-Arcuri. Anche le regioni, compreso Bonaccini e altri del PD, incredule.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Speranza e il CTS decidono da soli di chiudere gli impianti di sci fino al 5 marzo.
> 
> Già un terremoto nel nuovo governo. Il centrodestra chiede cambio dei tecnici e le teste di Speranza-Arcuri. Anche le regioni, compreso Bonaccini e altri del PD, incredule.*


Dai su
Vanno rimossi e poi portati in tribunale e condannati per alto tradimento


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Speranza e il CTS decidono da soli di chiudere gli impianti di sci fino al 5 marzo.
> 
> Già un terremoto nel nuovo governo. Il centrodestra e Renzi chiedono cambio dei tecnici e le teste di Speranza-Arcuri. Anche le regioni, compreso Bonaccini e altri del PD, incredule.*



Ma io appena ho visto il nome di Speranza ho capito immediatamente che questo governo sarebbe durato due giorni. Lo capisco io e non lo capisce il sommo Draghi?

Valgono così tanto i due voti al senato di LEU?


----------



## Kayl (14 Febbraio 2021)

E nel frattempo la Azzolina ha buttato nel cesso mezzo miliardo e nessuno ha ancora proferito parola. In qualsiasi ambiente di lavoro una roba del genere avrebbe provocato una lapidazione come conseguenza meno grave per la responsabile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Nella zona di Milano dove sto io (centro ) e dove lavoro (porta romana) zero ambulanze.
> Ospedali in situazione normale
> Basta ragazzi davvero. Cercate di andare avanti



E intanto io pure vivo in centro, appena fuori dalla cerchia dei Bastioni, e di ambulanze ne sento moltissime.
Ieri notte poi, semnrava una processione...
Certo, avere il covid in casa non mi aiuta ad essere ottimista.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Speranza e il CTS decidono da soli di chiudere gli impianti di sci fino al 5 marzo.
> 
> Già un terremoto nel nuovo governo. Il centrodestra e Renzi chiedono cambio dei tecnici e le teste di Speranza-Arcuri. Anche le regioni, compreso Bonaccini e altri del PD, incredule.*



E che potevi aspettarti da Speranziello, laureato in scienze delle merendine, che la salute, la vita e l'economia di un popolo? 

Come già detto, questo governicchio è una royal rumble studiata a tavolino, arma di distrazione (e distruzioni) di massa per permettere al monstro di piantare l'ultimo chiodo.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E intanto io pure vivo in centro, appena fuori dalla cerchia dei Bastioni, e di ambulanze ne sento moltissime.
> Ieri notte poi, semnrava una processione...
> Certo, avere il covid in casa non mi aiuta ad essere ottimista.



Da ma lo hanno avuto tutti, papà, mamma e fratello. Stai tranquillo.
Per il resto davvero non sento manco mezza ambulanza. Esistono altre malattie oltre al covid. Un mesetto fa sono andato di sera tardi in ospedale per un brutto taglio, non c’era nessuno, nessuna pressione. Detto anche dal chirurgo.
Raga fatevi meno film sennò non campate più


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Da ma lo hanno avuto tutti, papà, mamma e fratello. Stai tranquillo.
> Per il resto davvero non sento manco mezza ambulanza. Esistono altre malattie oltre al covid. Un mesetto fa sono andato di sera tardi in ospedale per un brutto taglio, non c’era nessuno, nessuna pressione. Detto anche dal chirurgo.
> Raga fatevi meno film sennò non campate più



Mi spiace per la tua esperienza, spero sia andato tutto liscio 
Mi auguro di potervi raccontare la stessa cosa a breve!


----------



## markjordan (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Speranza e il CTS decidono da soli di chiudere gli impianti di sci fino al 5 marzo.
> 
> Già un terremoto nel nuovo governo. Il centrodestra e Renzi chiedono cambio dei tecnici e le teste di Speranza-Arcuri. Anche le regioni, compreso Bonaccini e altri del PD, incredule.*


eh beh il covid sulle piste dilaga peggio che in spiaggia
senza speranza proprio

chiudere a caso senza chiudere l'unica cosa che fa danni veri con poche controindicazioni , la squola , e' da somari


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2021)

Il problema da quel che ho capito è che riaprivano domani, e solo stasera hanno comunicato la richiusura, dopo settimane che si organizzavano.

Il solito metodo criminale messo su da Conte, solo che adesso il pupazzo con il ciuffetto che rincuora i social non c'è più... ma se lasci Speranza, come pensi che possano cambiare le cose?


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Speranza e il CTS decidono da soli di chiudere gli impianti di sci fino al 5 marzo.
> 
> Già un terremoto nel nuovo governo. Il centrodestra e Renzi chiedono cambio dei tecnici e le teste di Speranza-Arcuri. Anche le regioni, compreso Bonaccini e altri del PD, incredule.*



Cambio dei tecnici nel CTS, inserire qualche No VAX, Mara Carfagna, un paio di negazionisti ed un esperto di serie TV.

Successivamente aprire tutto ciò che si può aprire, via distanze, mascherine e altre amenità.

Eventuali malati di covid che necessitano di cure ospedaliere vengano isolati nella propria abitazione ed abbandonati al loro destino.
Dimettere tutti i 2.100 ricoverati in TI se non sopravvivono cavoli loro. 
Precludere cure a tutti i malati covid senza pietà, gli ospedali servono ad altri.
Via i vaccini che non servono a nulla.

Così risolviamo tutto


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh ci vorrebbe Putin...
> Sai fine che avrebbe fatto fare al commissario ricciardi e a speranza..
> Ma basta non se ne può più, sono ridicoli
> Dai soliti a tiritera: locdauwn durohhh purohhh e krudohhhh tutti a casa, fascio movida, ristoranti satanici e bar razzisti!
> ...



.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Magari Putin, magari, anche se troppo molle per gli itagliani.
> 
> Figurati, poi i tromboni assoldati di regime vengono fino qui sul forum a sparare terrorismo e FUD (*).
> 
> ...


Io sta gente davvero non la capisco più..davvero sogno un Putin o gente simile per rimettere in riga sta nazione morente.
Morente in ogni suo strato, sociale, economico, culturale ecc 

Ma sta buffonata per quanto andrà avanti ancora?


----------



## smallball (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Speranza e il CTS decidono da soli di chiudere gli impianti di sci fino al 5 marzo.
> 
> Già un terremoto nel nuovo governo. Il centrodestra e Renzi chiedono cambio dei tecnici e le teste di Speranza-Arcuri. Anche le regioni, compreso Bonaccini e altri del PD, incredule.*



Io aggiungerei Ricciardi nel pacchetto


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Febbraio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cambio dei tecnici nel CTS, inserire qualche No VAX, Mara Carfagna, un paio di negazionisti ed un esperto di serie TV.
> 
> Successivamente aprire tutto ciò che si può aprire, via distanze, mascherine e altre amenità.
> 
> ...



Paventare l'apertura degli impianti sciistici e poi decretarne la chiusura meno di 24 ore prima... ti sembra serio? A me no.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Febbraio 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Paventare l'apertura degli impianti sciistici e poi decretarne la chiusura meno di 24 ore prima... ti sembra serio? A me no.



Caro amico purtroppo in Italia la politica non ha nulla di serio, è un circo che non fa neanche ridere.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Febbraio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Caro amico purtroppo in Italia la politica non ha nulla di serio, è un circo che non fa neanche ridere.



E qui amico darren hai ragione da vendere. Hai fatto una grande tragica verità


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2021)

*Ricciardi provoca ancora, da Fazio: "Speranza è d'accordo con me. Fosse per lui inizierebbe una fase più dura di chiusura totale. Ma è cambiato il governo, ci sono nuove sensibilità, deciderà il nuovo esecutivo."*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi all'ANSA rivela che avrà in settimana un colloquio con il ministro Speranza (fresco di rinconferma) per chiudere tutta italia.
> 
> "E' urgente cambiare subito la strategia di contrasto al coronavirus: è necessario un lockdown totale in tutta Italia immediato, che preveda anche la chiusura delle scuole facendo salve le attività essenziali, ma di durata limitata. Va potenziato il tracciamento e rafforzata la campagna vaccinale. E' evidente che la strategia di convivenza col virus adottata finora è inefficace e ci condanna all'instabilità, con un numero pesante di morti ogni giorno. In settimana avrò un colloquio con Speranza e farò questa richiesta."
> 
> ...



questo qui si eccita coi lockdown


----------



## gabri65 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ricciardi provoca ancora, da Fazio: "Speranza è d'accordo con me. Fosse per lui inizierebbe una fase più dura di chiusura totale. Ma è cambiato il governo, ci sono nuove sensibilità, deciderà il nuovo esecutivo."*



Non si può farla passare liscia così, dai. Queste sono aperte provocazioni.

E' chiaro che se non si fa qualcosa questi ci ammazzano. E dobbiamo pure ringraziare.

Ovviamente Dragowski farà ben poco, altrimenti queste due bestie striscianti sarebbero state sollevate.

Ultima chiamata per noi, altrimenti il baratro. Non so più come dirlo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ricciardi provoca ancora, da Fazio: "Speranza è d'accordo con me. Fosse per lui inizierebbe una fase più dura di chiusura totale. Ma è cambiato il governo, ci sono nuove sensibilità, deciderà il nuovo esecutivo."*



Va eliminato. Punto


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A prescindere da Ricciardi, che dice sempre la stessa cosa da mesi, come avevamo scritto qualche giorno fa parla Culonavirus e poi tutti a ruota.



L'avevi detto, diamine se l'avevi detto...


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2021)

the best of



>


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> the best of



Per lui dev'essere una forma di autoerotismo da paura.


----------



## Nevergiveup (15 Febbraio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Caro amico purtroppo in Italia la politica non ha nulla di serio, è un circo che non fa neanche ridere.



Mi piacerebbe vedere una situazione analoga ribaltata...sarei curioso di vedere un blocco alle stazioni balneari con data di riapertura fissata e la sera prima con ombrelloni piazzati, alberghi carichi di viveri e con personale assunto lo stop a 12 ore dalla riapertura, questo per la quarta volta in una stagione..immagino la reazione tranquilla del meridione...

La verità si riassume in tre punti:
1.Abbiamo una classe dirigente composta da persone che non hanno lavorato un solo giorno in vita loro per cui non hanno minimamente idea di cosa parlano nè di cosa comporti avviare la macchina produttiva di certi comparti
2.La stessa classe dirigente prende decisioni in scioltezza, Ricciardi parla da perchè tanto a loro il sedere non gela, lauti stipendi e indennità varie sono garantite
3.Al Nord siamo troppo concentrati a lavorare e tendiamo ad arrangiarci a risolvere i problemi per cui non siamo capaci di condizionare le scelte politiche perchè sanno che purchè ci si lamenti alla fine pieghiamo la gobba e torniamo a produrre per mantenere il reddito di cittadinanza e la classe politica di tutta Italia, non è un caso che le P.A. le comunità montane farlocche e tutti gli organi istituzionali e le alte cariche dello stato siano prevalentemente presiedute da centro-meridionali. Non me ne vogliano tutti quelli che invece lavorano sodo e magari devono pure lasciare la propria terra per cercar fortuna ma quella che ho scritto è una triste verità e non mi stupisce che trattino in questo modo gli impianti a fune, non hanno nessunissima idea di cosa parlano.

Scusate lo sfogo ma ieri sera la voglia di prendere la macchina e andare a bastonare qualcuno era davvero tanta.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Per lui dev'essere una forma di autoerotismo da paura.



purtroppo ci sono persone che per andare contro Salvini gli danno ragione e lui ritwitta
fossero persone comuni pazienza,ma sta pure il parlamentare orfini pd per esempio.

poi che diamine chiudi a fare se non ci sono i vaccini in Italia ?
fossimo un paese che ne ha a sufficienza potrebbe avere una logica
ogni volta che riapri sarà sempre lo stesso discorso

in Russia si compra il vaccino al supermercato,vaccino che EMA ancora ignora.
qui in varie regioni le farmacie non hanno neanche i tamponi rapidi e li devi comprare su internet
sveglia


----------



## hakaishin (15 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ricciardi provoca ancora, da Fazio: "Speranza è d'accordo con me. Fosse per lui inizierebbe una fase più dura di chiusura totale. Ma è cambiato il governo, ci sono nuove sensibilità, deciderà il nuovo esecutivo."*



Fosse per me non vedrebbe più la luce, ma non decido io.
Quindi speranza stia zitto


----------



## hakaishin (15 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> the best of


Raga è un malato mentale ..dice sempre la stessa cosa, sempre sempre. Ormai non fa più nemmeno ridere.
Va allontanato e silenziato


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2021)

ma al di la della battuta, mi piacerebbe capirne il senso. 
Ok, LockDown totale. Va bene, ma i dati ? perche ? ci saranno pure delle teorie riguardo alla tua tesi.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma al di la della battuta, mi piacerebbe capirne il senso.
> Ok, LockDown totale. Va bene, ma i dati ? perche ? ci saranno pure delle teorie riguardo alla tua tesi.



Lollo, è inutile porsi queste giuste domande. Per questo malato mentale e i suoi amichetti il lochdaun deve essere fatto a prescindere. Esiste solo il lochdaun, unica panacea contro tutti i mali. I dati non servono


----------



## gabri65 (15 Febbraio 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lollo, è inutile porsi queste giuste domande. Per questo malato mentale e i suoi amichetti il lochdaun deve essere fatto a prescindere. Esiste solo il lochdaun, unica panacea contro tutti i mali. I dati non servono



Ma no dai, è divertente. Tutti felici e festanti.

Prima c'era il rockandroll, adesso c'abbiamo il rockdown.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2021)

*Crisanti: "Lockdown nazionale duro, immediato, per evitare una catastrofe con la variante inglese. E zone rosse totali, in stile Codogno, per le città con la variante sudafricana e brasiliana.
Molto bene confermare Speranza. Però qualcosa va cambiato... via le primule, uno spreco di soldi."*


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Crisanti: "Lockdown nazionale duro, immediato, per evitare una catastrofe con la variante inglese. E zone rosse totali, in stile Codogno, per le città con la variante sudafricana e brasiliana."*



La merken ordina e gli scendi letto obbediscono


----------



## hakaishin (15 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Crisanti: "Lockdown nazionale duro, immediato, per evitare una catastrofe con la variante inglese. E zone rosse totali, in stile Codogno, per le città con la variante sudafricana e brasiliana.
> Molto bene confermare Speranza. Però qualcosa va cambiato... via le primule, uno spreco di soldi."*



Ahhh ecco, sentivamo il bisogno anche del parere dello studioso delle zanzare..
Ecco come difende il suo amichetto, sono una cricca criminale.
Adesso ci manca che dicano di fare un mega lochdaun di 2 anni così evitiamo tutti i rischi. Ridicoli


----------



## gabri65 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Crisanti: "Lockdown nazionale duro, immediato, per evitare una catastrofe con la variante inglese. E zone rosse totali, in stile Codogno, per le città con la variante sudafricana e brasiliana.
> Molto bene confermare Speranza. Però qualcosa va cambiato... via le primule, uno spreco di soldi."*



Nasce una variantehhh in Guatemala, facciamo lockdown noi per loro.

Edit, carta della variante sudafricana già bruciata dal regime, mi aspetto la variante Burkina-Faso per l'estate.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nasce una variantehhh in Guatemala, facciamo lockdown noi per loro.
> 
> Edit, carta della variante sudafricana già bruciata dal regime, mi aspetto la variante Burkina-Faso per l'estate.



Potenzialmente possono portare avanti sta fesseria all'infinito.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (15 Febbraio 2021)

Non c'è niente di sensato.

Campionati giovanili che hanno ripreso tranquillamente senza tracciamento, senza tamponi, normalmente al chiuso e all'aperto e.. impianti sciistici chiusi.
Centri commerciali aperti con record di presenze e.. in palestra con ognuno il proprio attrezzo no.

E di esempi ce ne sono a migliaia..


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Febbraio 2021)

Che la variante inglese sia un problema destinato ad aggravarsi comunque è fattuale.
Siamo indietro sulla tabella di marcia rispetto a UK, dove è prevalente.
Li la situazione non è affatto positiva, e anzi hanno dovuto pure chiudere tutto molto a lungo e sono comunque rimasti giorni sui 50-60.000 casi al giorno e più di 1.000 morti.
Questo è chiaramente dovuto alla nuova variante, certamente più contagiosa e forse pure più letale.
In italia stiamo avendo i primi focolai da qualche giorno (soprattutto in Umbria), pure nel milanese a Bollate pare ci sia stato un grosso focolaio riconducibile a questa variante.

Mi pare che ci troviamo nella situazione inversa rispetto a Marzo: ora siamo noi "indietro" sulla tabella dell'evoluzione dell'ondata pandemica che ha già investito UK Francia e Germania, che pur essendo paesi notoriamente più efficienti di noi si sono trovati in forte difficoltà.

Mi auguro non ci sia un nuovo lockdown totale, ma al contempo non mi stupirebbe affatto un drastico peggioramento dei dati nel corso delle prossime settimane.
La Moratti ha detto che in lombardia il 30% dei casi sono riconducibili alla variante inglese, e che nelle prossime settimane possono diventare il 60/80%.
Capisco la frustrazione dopo ormai un anno di restrizioni, ma secondo me in sto tunnel ci stiamo entrando adesso, non certo uscendo.


----------



## vota DC (15 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Crisanti: "Lockdown nazionale duro, immediato, per evitare una catastrofe con la variante inglese. E zone rosse totali, in stile Codogno, per le città con la variante sudafricana e brasiliana.
> Molto bene confermare Speranza. Però qualcosa va cambiato... via le primule, uno spreco di soldi."*


La variante inglese non ci fa un baffo perché il vaccino americano che loro non volevano è efficace contro quella variante, il vaccino crucco sul quale hanno puntato loro e gli inglesi invece non funziona sulle varianti.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Febbraio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che la variante inglese sia un problema destinato ad aggravarsi comunque è fattuale.
> Siamo indietro sulla tabella di marcia rispetto a UK, dove è prevalente.
> Li la situazione non è affatto positiva, e anzi hanno dovuto pure chiudere tutto molto a lungo e sono comunque rimasti giorni sui 50-60.000 casi al giorno e più di 1.000 morti.
> Questo è chiaramente dovuto alla nuova variante, certamente più contagiosa e forse pure più letale.
> ...



Stavo proprio per scriverlo;

La terza ondata forte è assolutamente probabile ad oggi, è abbastanza fattuale ed inutile cercare un capro espiatorio, a meno che nei nostri comportamenti saremo bravissimi, ma sarà difficile raggiungere la perfezione individuale.

C'è però un bel lato positivo: ormai nelle RSA sono tutti vaccinati e protetti, e questo non è da sottovalutare ( almeno il Lombardia è cosi, le mie nonne hanno già fatto anche il richiamo da parecchio).
Idem il personale sanitario negli ospedali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Crisanti: "Lockdown nazionale duro, immediato, per evitare una catastrofe con la variante inglese. E zone rosse totali, in stile Codogno, per le città con la variante sudafricana e brasiliana.
> Molto bene confermare Speranza. Però qualcosa va cambiato... via le primule, uno spreco di soldi."*



cosa sarebbero le primule?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cosa sarebbero le primule?



I padiglioni delle vaccinazioni voluti da Arcuri.

Un tendone qualunque della protezione civile non va bene....


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nasce una variantehhh in Guatemala, facciamo lockdown noi per loro.
> .



infatti in Brasile stanno in spiaggia da settimane.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che la variante inglese sia un problema destinato ad aggravarsi comunque è fattuale.
> Siamo indietro sulla tabella di marcia rispetto a UK, dove è prevalente.
> Li la situazione non è affatto positiva, e anzi hanno dovuto pure chiudere tutto molto a lungo e sono comunque rimasti giorni sui 50-60.000 casi al giorno e più di 1.000 morti.
> Questo è chiaramente dovuto alla nuova variante, certamente più contagiosa e forse pure più letale.
> ...



ci sono tre province lombarde dove sono aumentati i casi e qualcuno pensa di spiegarlo con una variante.

allora ti chiedo per quale astruso motivo non aumentano gli studi di laboratorio sui campioni positivi in modo esponenziale da mesi (da novembre esiste la variante "inglese") invece di PENSARE alla variante inglese

un articolo del Corriere riporta come in Italia si faccia 1-2% di studio per ricondurre i positivi alle varianti,così come il resto dell'UE,mentre in Regno Unito i campioni analizzati ammontano al 5%

in sostanza si farnetica di varianti e non si fa il possibile,ti pare una cosa minimamente accettabile ?

stiamo parlando di pochi milioni di euro di investimenti per questo,tanto spende il governo britannico
in compenso eviti miliardi di danni economici

continuo a vedere i pecoroni in tv con il lockdown,ci fosse uno a chiedere di aumentare la ricerca


----------



## sacchino (15 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono tre province lombarde dove sono aumentati i casi e qualcuno pensa di spiegarlo con una variante.
> 
> allora ti chiedo per quale astruso motivo non aumentano gli studi di laboratorio sui campioni positivi in modo esponenziale invece di PENSARE alla variante inglese
> 
> ...



A Brescia si fanno parecchi tamponi, quasi tutti a pagamento, la stragrande maggioranza è asintomatico, conosco gente che ha fatto anche 5 tamponi 75 euro cad., siamo degli imbecilli.


----------



## Wetter (15 Febbraio 2021)

La Terribile variante Inglese che sta flagellando il Regno Unito, ma fatemi il piacere.

La variante inglese, come le altre, si combatte con il vaccino. Guardate la situazione in UK dove sono a 15 milioni di dosi somministrate contro le nostre 3 milioni di dosi. I contagi stanno calando a picco, come i decessi. La stessa cosa sta succedendo da noi tra il personale sanitario (c'è stato un -64% nei contagi dai primi di Gennaio)







E potrei postare gli stessi identici risultati anche per gli USA. 

Ma ovviamente nessuno ne parla, si da spazio solo a quei terroristi di Ricciardi e Crisanti.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> La Terribile variante Inglese che sta flagellando il Regno Unito, ma fatemi il piacere.
> .



infatti avevo aperto un thread l'altro giorno.
Israele -94% in due mesi,anche se qualche virologo lo cita come caso da cui affrancarsi.
il paese con più vaccinati al mondo per popolazione diviene un modello pericoloso

Regno Unito è stato impreparato perchè è scoppiato a Londra,la città con più abitanti in Europa dopo Mosca
altrove c'era tutto il tempo


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I padiglioni delle vaccinazioni voluti da Arcuri.
> 
> Un tendone qualunque della protezione civile non va bene....



ahahahah che idiota... lui e chi gli lascia sprecare soldi così


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Febbraio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> La Terribile variante Inglese che sta flagellando il Regno Unito, ma fatemi il piacere.
> 
> La variante inglese, come le altre, si combatte con il vaccino. Guardate la situazione in UK dove sono a 15 milioni di dosi somministrate contro le nostre 3 milioni di dosi. I contagi stanno calando a picco, come i decessi. La stessa cosa sta succedendo da noi tra il personale sanitario (c'è stato un -64% nei contagi dai primi di Gennaio)
> 
> ...



Il Regno Unito è in lockdown da più di un mese. La strategia britannica era stata illustrata da Johnson un mese fa, lockdown duro e vaccinazione di massa in modo da dare al covid la spallata definitiva.


----------



## markjordan (15 Febbraio 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Non c'è niente di sensato.
> 
> Campionati giovanili che hanno ripreso tranquillamente senza tracciamento, senza tamponi, normalmente al chiuso e all'aperto e.. impianti sciistici chiusi.
> Centri commerciali aperti con record di presenze e.. in palestra con ognuno il proprio attrezzo no.
> ...


e' questo il succo , le differenziazioni demenziali fanno uscire pazzi 

il lockdown e' un'altro discorso , se serve si fa


----------



## Wetter (15 Febbraio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il Regno Unito è in lockdown da più di un mese. La strategia britannica era stata illustrata da Johnson un mese fa, lockdown duro e vaccinazione di massa in modo da dare al covid la spallata definitiva.



Non è un lockdown stile Marzo. E' una situazione esattamente uguale a quella delle regioni rosse italiane, sono chiusi i negozi e le scuole, è consentito uscire per fare spesa, andare a lavoro o per situazioni di emergenza. E' inoltre consentito fare sport all'aperto anche con una persona al di fuori del tuo nucleo familiare.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2021)

*cortocircuito virologi: Burioni e Bassetti contro Ricciardi che pensa alle dimissioni ormai accerchiato,Galli lo difende*


Burioni:

"Una cosa vi dico: *è molto difficile per un vaccino avere un'efficacia sul campo maggiore di questa*. 
Adesso sbrighiamoci.
* Il problema non si risolve con le chiusure che servono solo a guadagnare tempo. 
Si risolve con il vaccino*"


Galli:

"*Ricciardi ha ragione in linea di principio quando chiede un immediato lockdown nazionale perché è davanti agli occhi di tutti che la faccenda delle Regioni colorate ha funzionato molto poco* senza toglierci dal problema"


Bassetti:

"Se c'è bisogno di mettere un'area in zona rossa va fatto rapidamente, ma *evitiamo di continuare a parlare di lockdown nazionale perché c'è qualcuno che è diventato un disco rotto"
*

Ricciardi:

"*Dimissioni? Sono considerazioni che lascio alla politica. 
Bene se posso essere utile con i miei consigli, lo faccio a livello internazionale e anche in Italia, altrimenti mi faccio da parte*

Quei paesi che non hanno chiuso gli impianti sciistici hanno fatto penetrare la variante inglese, come la Svizzera.
*Il rilassamento *cui assistiamo porterà a un rialzo dei casi.
Basta vedere cosa è successo in Gb: 1.600 morti al giorno, nonostante la più massiccia campagna vaccinale d'Europa. 
La proposta, quindi, è quella di "fare una chiusura mirata, concentrata nel tempo, per abbassare l'incidenza sotto i 50 casi su 100mila, ricominciare a testare e vaccinare a tutto spiano"


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *cortocircuito virologi: Burioni e Bassetti contro Ricciardi che pensa alle dimissioni ormai accerchiato,Galli lo difende*
> 
> 
> Burioni:
> ...



"il rilassamento"

questo è un sinonimo di quando in estate disse "italiani sbracati" per qualche immagine di vita in strada
non cambia mai,vada via


"vaccini a tutto spiano"...non ci stanno i vaccini razza di caprone,perchè i tuoi compari minus habens vanno insieme in 27 e si sono fatti fregare


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Febbraio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Non è un lockdown stile Marzo. E' una situazione esattamente uguale a quella delle regioni rosse italiane, sono chiusi i negozi e le scuole, è consentito uscire per fare spesa, andare a lavoro o per situazioni di emergenza. E' inoltre consentito fare sport all'aperto anche con una persona al di fuori del tuo nucleo familiare.



Se non è lockdown stile marzo poco ci manca, qui in zona rossa le scuole fino alla prima media restano aperte, molte attività in zona rossa sono aperte tra cui i parrucchieri e centri estetici per dire. La spesa si faceva tranquillamente anche a marzo...


----------



## hakaishin (15 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *cortocircuito virologi: Burioni e Bassetti contro Ricciardi che pensa alle dimissioni ormai accerchiato,Galli lo difende*
> 
> 
> Burioni:
> ...



Dai che forse ci liberiamo pure di questo malato mentale...poi bisogna silenziare Galli e far fuori speranza o semplicemente farlo diventare un burattino.


----------



## Marilson (15 Febbraio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> La Terribile variante Inglese che sta flagellando il Regno Unito, ma fatemi il piacere.
> 
> La variante inglese, come le altre, si combatte con il vaccino. Guardate la situazione in UK dove sono a 15 milioni di dosi somministrate contro le nostre 3 milioni di dosi. I contagi stanno calando a picco, come i decessi. La stessa cosa sta succedendo da noi tra il personale sanitario (c'è stato un -64% nei contagi dai primi di Gennaio)
> 
> ...



I contagi qui in UK, in questo momento, sono calati grazie al lockdown durissimo a cui siamo sottoposti da inizio gennaio. E' troppo presto per parlare di effetti positivi del vaccino. Questo non lo dico io ma Chris Whitty, Chief Medical Officer, e Sir Patrick Vallance, Government Chief Scientific Adviser.

Non solo, ovviamente qui non si parla neanche di quando togliere il lockdown. Si va avanti ad oltranza.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Non solo, ovviamente qui non si parla neanche di quando togliere il lockdown. Si va avanti ad oltranza.



il 22 febbraio il premier annuncia il piano da inizio marzo per tornare alla normalità,a partire dalle scuole.



> Il premier dovrebbe annunciare il prossimo 22 febbraio un programma in tre fasi per le riaperture, una roadmap che dovrebbe partire dalle scuole (l'8 marzo) per concludersi con pub e ristoranti.



ripeto là ha beccato Londra e sono finiti nel caos,c'è una bella differenza tra dei comuni dell'Umbria


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Febbraio 2021)

Intanto, tanto per rimanere in argomento “combattiamola con il vaccino”.
Il portale di prenotazione della Regione va in Tilt e non manda gli SMS di conferma.
Ore e ore a fare la coda senza risultato. Molti lasciano il numero di telefono fisso con conseguente aggravio di lavoro per richiamali e fissare appuntamento.
Il,portale della,Regione che twitta .... “riprova.... sarai piú fortunato”.

Applausone all’ennesimo successo della nostra amministrazione regionale!


----------



## Marilson (15 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il 22 febbraio il premier annuncia il piano da inizio marzo per tornare alla normalità,a partire dalle scuole.
> 
> 
> 
> ripeto là ha beccato Londra e sono finiti nel caos,c'è una bella differenza tra dei comuni dell'Umbria



ti sbagli, vivo a Londra e anche nel pieno della crisi non c'e' mai, e dico mai, stato il caos.

Il 22 annunciano il piano per ridurre le misure, ma non tolgono il lockdown. Sulle scuole stanno ancora parlando, potrebbero riaprire solo le elementari per iniziare. Tutti i negozi rimarrebbero chiusi. Forse pub e ristoranti potrebbero tornare a riaprire solo per servire all'aperto dopo pasqua. Tutte queste informazioni vanno prese per quello che sono, voci di corrodoio. Non c'e' niente di certo ad oggi. La cosa che mi preoccupa di piu' e' che ci sara' un'enorme disparita' di condizione tra UK e resto d'Europa perche' con assoluta certezza posso dire che saremo i primi a godere del ritorno della normalita' mentre l'unione europea, grazie alle scellerate decisioni (o meglio non decisioni) di Bruxelles puo' solo stare a guardare.


----------



## Marilson (15 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Intanto, tanto per rimanere in argomento “combattiamola con il vaccino”.
> Il portale di prenotazione della Regione va in Tilt e non manda gli SMS di conferma.
> Ore e ore a fare la coda senza risultato. Molti lasciano il numero di telefono fisso con conseguente aggravio di lavoro per richiamali e fissare appuntamento.
> Il,portale della,Regione che twitta .... “riprova.... sarai piú fortunato”.
> ...



Tra l'altro, io faccio questo di lavoro. Digitalizzazione dei processi in sanita'. Abbiamo mandato come azienda 300 mila SMS per conferme di appuntamento per vaccino covid.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Febbraio 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ti sbagli, vivo a Londra e anche nel pieno della crisi non c'e' mai, e dico mai, stato il caos.
> 
> Il 22 annunciano il piano per ridurre le misure, ma non tolgono il lockdown. Sulle scuole stanno ancora parlando, potrebbero riaprire solo le elementari per iniziare. Tutti i negozi rimarrebbero chiusi. Forse pub e ristoranti potrebbero tornare a riaprire solo per servire all'aperto dopo pasqua. Tutte queste informazioni vanno prese per quello che sono, voci di corrodoio. Non c'e' niente di certo ad oggi. La cosa che mi preoccupa di piu' e' che ci sara' un'enorme disparita' di condizione tra UK e resto d'Europa perche' con assoluta certezza posso dire che saremo i primi a godere del ritorno della normalita' mentre l'unione europea, grazie alle scellerate decisioni (o meglio non decisioni) di Bruxelles puo' solo stare a guardare.



Secondo me in Inghilterra si vaccina tanto solo perchè il vaccino lo producono loro stessi.

Mentre altri paesi vaccinano solo perchè strapagano le dosi ( che per carità,va anche bene se alla gente sta bene)

Ci sono tour operator, che con 45.000 euro, 3 settimane di vacanza in resort ultra lusso e vaccino ( a scelta di marchio) incluso.

Io mi chiedo, se ognuno fosse andato per i fatti suoi col discorso vaccini, che sarebbe cambiato?

La torta sempre quella è, si sarebbero solo create disparità fra nazioni ( anche qui, da italiano potrei tranquillamente dire "ca...zi loro", immagino avremmo avuto la capacità economica per soffiare dosi a tanti paesi meno abbienti)


----------



## Shmuk (15 Febbraio 2021)

Frattanto il mio dirimpettaio, portato via di casa ieri pomeriggio, stanotte è morto dopo pochi giorni di positività sintomatica.

80 enne, ma in buonissima salute per l'età. La cosa mi ha colpito particolarmente, perché di rado, ormai, usciva.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ti sbagli, vivo a Londra e anche nel pieno della crisi non c'e' mai, e dico mai, stato il caos.
> .



quando ha annunciato il lockdown nell'area di Londra le persone sono andate fuori città immediatamente pensando di scamparsela,video chiari pubblicati come si vide da noi pure la grande fuga dal nord e critica al governo,poi è arrivato il blocco nazionale.
fatto sta che avere contagi alti in un'arena metropolitana con molti milioni di persone ha portato la politica a fare scelte drastiche.
dubito che avrebbero bloccato il Regno Unito per pochi contagi di provincia


comunque stanno già pensando al vaccino da richiamo nel 2022
vaccinare decine di milioni ogni anno è un rischio concreto


----------



## Wetter (15 Febbraio 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> I contagi qui in UK, in questo momento, sono calati grazie al lockdown durissimo a cui siamo sottoposti da inizio gennaio. E' troppo presto per parlare di effetti positivi del vaccino. Questo non lo dico io ma Chris Whitty, Chief Medical Officer, e Sir Patrick Vallance, Government Chief Scientific Adviser.
> 
> Non solo, ovviamente qui non si parla neanche di quando togliere il lockdown. Si va avanti ad oltranza.



Non dicono che sia anche grazie al vaccino ma è così, dato che è stato somministrato già a milioni di persone in UK, altrimenti non avrebbe proprio senso farlo. Oramai tra immunizzati post-positvità ed immunizzati grazie al vaccino l'UK ha eretto una barriera contro il Covid rassicurante.


----------



## markjordan (15 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *cortocircuito virologi: Burioni e Bassetti contro Ricciardi che pensa alle dimissioni ormai accerchiato,Galli lo difende*
> 
> 
> Burioni:
> ...


nonostante la più massiccia campagna vaccinale d'Europa
ma cosa nonostante


----------



## markjordan (15 Febbraio 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Frattanto il mio dirimpettaio, portato via di casa ieri pomeriggio, stanotte è morto dopo pochi giorni di positività sintomatica.
> 
> 80 enne, ma in buonissima salute per l'età. La cosa mi ha colpito particolarmente, perché di rado, ormai, usciva.


ha aspettato troppo oppure aveva un problema nascosto , sembra troppo veloce l'evoluzione
saturimetro e se si avvicina a 90 ricovero immediato


----------



## Marilson (15 Febbraio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me in Inghilterra si vaccina tanto solo perchè il vaccino lo producono loro stessi.
> 
> Mentre altri paesi vaccinano solo perchè strapagano le dosi ( che per carità,va anche bene se alla gente sta bene)
> 
> ...



in realta' abbiamo anche comprato il Pfizer in grandi quantita' prima di tutti, ma ovviamente farcene uno in casa aiuta. Il prossimo che ci faremo in casa e' il Novavax, stanno terminando le linee di produzione in questi giorni in previsione dell'imminente approvazione.



Shmuk ha scritto:


> Frattanto il mio dirimpettaio, portato via di casa ieri pomeriggio, stanotte è morto dopo pochi giorni di positività sintomatica.
> 
> 80 enne, ma in buonissima salute per l'età. La cosa mi ha colpito particolarmente, perché di rado, ormai, usciva.



dispiace un sacco, condoglianze




Andris ha scritto:


> quando ha annunciato il lockdown nell'area di Londra le persone sono andate fuori città immediatamente pensando di scamparsela,video chiari pubblicati come si vide da noi pure la grande fuga dal nord e critica al governo,poi è arrivato il blocco nazionale.
> fatto sta che avere contagi alti in un'arena metropolitana con molti milioni di persone ha portato la politica a fare scelte drastiche.
> dubito che avrebbero bloccato il Regno Unito per pochi contagi di provincia
> 
> ...



lo si fa gia' per l'influenza. No big deal qui. 

Poche centinaia di persone che hanno preso qualche treno per tornare dove vivono non fanno grande differenza su una citta' di 8 milioni e mezzo di abitanti. Pero' e' vero che molti europei stanno rientrando nei loro paesi perche' hanno perso i loro lavori causa brexit o coronavirus.


----------



## Marilson (15 Febbraio 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Non dicono che sia anche grazie al vaccino ma è così, dato che è stato somministrato già a milioni di persone in UK, altrimenti non avrebbe proprio senso farlo. Oramai tra immunizzati post-positvità ed immunizzati grazie al vaccino l'UK ha eretto una barriera contro il Covid rassicurante.



we are not out of the woods quite yet. 

Tieni presente, come ben sai, che i vaccini hanno un'efficacia dimostrata reale diciamo superiore all'80% (ci butto dentro anche Astrazeneca del quale sono convinto della sua bonta') solo dopo 30 giorni dalla somministrazione della seconda dose. Qui ora abbiamo 15M che hanno ricevuto la 1 dose (la stragrande maggioranza da meno di 28gg, troppo poco per essere protetti almeno parzialmente) e solo 500mila che hanno ricevuto la seconda. Certo, piu' giorni passano meglio si mettono le cose, ma dobbiamo ancora aspettare per avere tranquillita'. I vaccini non funzionano subito, ci vuole tempo per acquisire immunita'.

Inoltre c'e' la rogna delle varianti brasiliana e sudafricana che potrebbero rovinare tutto.


----------



## Wetter (15 Febbraio 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> we are not out of the woods quite yet.
> 
> Tieni presente, come ben sai, che i vaccini hanno un'efficacia dimostrata reale diciamo superiore all'80% (ci butto dentro anche Astrazeneca del quale sono convinto della sua bonta') solo dopo 30 giorni dalla somministrazione della seconda dose. Qui ora abbiamo 15M che hanno ricevuto la 1 dose (la stragrande maggioranza da meno di 28gg, troppo poco per essere protetti almeno parzialmente) e solo 500mila che hanno ricevuto la seconda. Certo, piu' giorni passano meglio si mettono le cose, ma dobbiamo ancora aspettare per avere tranquillita'. I vaccini non funzionano subito, ci vuole tempo per acquisire immunita'.
> 
> Inoltre c'e' la rogna delle varianti brasiliana e sudafricana che potrebbero rovinare tutto.



Sono d'accordo con te, dopo la somministrazione deve passare del tempo affinchè siano efficaci a "pieno regime". Però è altrettanto vero che offrano una capacità di immunizzazione anche subito dopo l'iniezione. Quindi i 15 milioni di persone già rappresentano un buono scudo.


----------



## Shmuk (15 Febbraio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ha aspettato troppo oppure aveva un problema nascosto , sembra troppo veloce l'evoluzione
> saturimetro e se si avvicina a 90 ricovero immediato



"Si è aggravato molto in fretta fino alla morte". Parole testuali del giornale locale. Chissà. Era un ex professore d'educazione fisica, apparentemente in buona forma.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Febbraio 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ti sbagli, vivo a Londra e anche nel pieno della crisi non c'e' mai, e dico mai, stato il caos.
> 
> Il 22 annunciano il piano per ridurre le misure, ma non tolgono il lockdown. Sulle scuole stanno ancora parlando, potrebbero riaprire solo le elementari per iniziare. Tutti i negozi rimarrebbero chiusi. Forse pub e ristoranti potrebbero tornare a riaprire solo per servire all'aperto dopo pasqua. Tutte queste informazioni vanno prese per quello che sono, voci di corrodoio. Non c'e' niente di certo ad oggi. La cosa che mi preoccupa di piu' e' che ci sara' un'enorme disparita' di condizione tra UK e resto d'Europa perche' con assoluta certezza posso dire che saremo i primi a godere del ritorno della normalita' mentre l'unione europea, grazie alle scellerate decisioni (o meglio non decisioni) di Bruxelles puo' solo stare a guardare.



Ovviamente poi quando la Gran Bretagna sarà fuori dalla Pandemia qui in Italia ci si chiederà come sia possibile.


----------

